# Sharkchum's Sargent Smokedown.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

For those who haven't moved to the other site yet, we are having a gathering on the beach tomorrow. I'm cooking brisket, ribs, pulled pork, and chicken. We will be on the beach across from the east barge landing. We will also be drinking beer, fishing, and playing horse shoes and washers. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Dang. I wish I was home.


----------



## riopga (Feb 15, 2017)

What other site, please?


----------



## jomo888 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Other?*

What other site????


----------



## LIL NEMO (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey Sharkchum I hope to find you on the beach someday. I am a 1963 grad of Dickinson High. My folks owned Hardware store in Dickinson and also worked for Gay Pontiac. We live in East Texas now but go to Freeport as often as possible. Love to big rod fish for sharks and Reds. Will catch up with you someday.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

jomo888 said:


> What other site????


Dos Frio


----------



## jomo888 (Aug 4, 2005)

bearwhiz said:


> Dos Frio


Got it thanks


----------

